# We have babies!!!!



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

So our rat (formerly Percy), Percilla had her babies last night! I think I've counted 9!Since I wasn't sure how far along she was I left her in her regular cage last night. The aquarium is ready for her and the babes, but I'm not sure if I should move them all today or wait?? She's doing a good job of keeping them warm and contained (so far), but I can't really see them well enough to know if they are thriving well. Can't see milk-bands or exactly how many, just did a visual through the bars but it's difficult to see. Should I wait a day or two? Also we have an out of town birthday party that we have to go to Saturday since I am bringing the cake! (today's Thursday). Is it ok for us to still go away or should I be making arrangements for a cake delivery???


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats  It should be fine for u to go away as long as the momma is taking good care of her babies & she has plenty of food and water that she won't run out while u r gone.
It is fine to check on the babies. I'd probably take momma out of the cage and let her play while u check each baby for a milk band and then move them into the tank & put mom in last. 

Sometimes mom's can be a bit aggressive even if they are super sweet normally. So I find it best to remove mom before checking the babies.


----------



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

Thanks, is there anything special I should put in the aquarium? I've got food, water bottle, lots of fleece. I put a little igloo/house in her cage yesterday and she promptly shoved it out of the way and isn't using it for the babes, should I put it in the aquarium too?


----------



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

*Percilla's babies!*

So I managed to get them into the aquarium. Turns out there are 11!!!! Pretty sure they're all ok. Mom is not happy about being in the aquarium though!!!!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

So precious.


----------



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

Is it ok that Momma is laying on top of the babes?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah momma will lay on them to keep them nice and warm 

11 nice! You are going to have your hands full. lol

I'd prefer to put something in for her to hide. You could hang a piece of fleece cut into strips liek this: http://www.guineapigcages.com/photos/data/519/medium/photo_41.JPG but tanks are often small so sometimes I see that moms are fine not wanting to hide their babies. If she doesn't want the igloo in id leave it out. 

Id also give her some hard boiled eggs for the extra protein. It is super good for nursing moms


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Also, she will be bored out of her mind. It's normal! I gave her some toilet paper rolls to chew and when the babies got older I put in a wheel that was not dangerously low (so babies wouldn't get caught in it). I also gave her a low hammock, which she used when she just wanted to get away from the kids!


----------

